# ser/estar cerca/allí



## Rusañol&Runglish

Hola!

Estoy un poco confundido... es que hay dos frases:

1. Llegaremos en seguida. Mi casa esta' muy cerca.
2. Ya hemos llegado. Mi casa es alli'. 

?Y que' diferencia hay entre ellas? ?Por que' en la primera es ESTAR y en la segunda es SER? Pueden explicarmelo? Pues, yo pondri'a ESTAR en ambas, porque se trata de posicio'n y entonces usamos estar, ?no?


----------



## transparente

Se puede usar: Mi casa es allí/Vivo allí. ¿Dónde es su casa/Dónde vive?

As a permanent address.


----------



## AGATHA2

Rusañol&Runglish said:


> Hola!
> 
> Estoy un poco confundido... es que hay dos frases:
> 
> 1. Llegaremos en seguida. Mi casa esta' muy cerca.
> 2. Ya hemos llegado. Mi casa es alli'.
> 
> ?Y que' diferencia hay entre ellas? ?Por que' en la primera es ESTAR y en la segunda es SER? Pueden explicarmelo? Pues, yo pondri'a ESTAR en ambas, porque se trata de posicio'n y entonces usamos estar, ?no?


 
Creo que la segunda frase no describe la posición sino quiere decir algo como "over there, that is my house" entonces no se utilizaría estar pero ser


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,
prácticamente no hay ninguna diferencia.
Puedes decir 
"mi casa es muy cerca" y también "mi casa está allí", invirtiendo las dos frases que has escrito y el sentido no cambia en nada.


----------



## AGATHA2

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> prácticamente no hay ninguna diferencia.
> Puedes decir
> "mi casa es muy cerca" y también "mi casa está allí", invirtiendo las dos frases que has escrito y el sentido no cambia en nada.


 
Perdona, pero desde cuando se puede decir "mi casa es cerca "


----------



## alc112

Rusañol&Runglish said:


> Hola!
> 
> Estoy un poco confundido... es que hay dos frases:
> 
> 1. Llegaremos en seguida. Mi casa esta' muy cerca.
> 2. Ya hemos llegado. Mi casa es alli'.
> 
> ?Y que' diferencia hay entre ellas? ?Por que' en la primera es ESTAR y en la segunda es SER? Pueden explicarmelo? Pues, yo pondri'a ESTAR en ambas, porque se trata de posicio'n y entonces usamos estar, ?no?



Bienvendi@ a WordReference.

La diferencia, creo yo, está en el lugar donde esas dos franses son dichas:

Lllegaremos en seguida. Mi casa está muy cerca: estamos caminando (o manejando un vehículo), estamos cerca de la casa, pero *no la podemos ver todavía.

*YA hemos llegado. Mi casa es allí: significa que *la casa está al alcance de nuestra vista* y lo que tu haces es indicarle a la otra/s persona/s que está/n contigo donde queda tu casa,porque ya la pueden ver.


----------



## alexacohen

AGATHA2 said:


> Perdona, pero desde cuando se puede decir "mi casa es cerca "


Las dos frases en esta pregunta son correctas de las dos maneras, que es lo que se preguntaba. Pero sí se puede decir "mi casa es cerca de aquí". Aunque suena mejor "mi casa está cerca de aquí".


----------



## Rusañol&Runglish

Muchas gracias a todos!

Ahora todo esta' bastante claro con las casas y los verbos!!!


----------



## AGATHA2

alexacohen said:


> Pero sí se puede decir "mi casa es cerca de aquí". Aunque suena mejor "mi casa está cerca de aquí".


 
La verdad, no es que suena mejor es que es la única versión correcta


----------



## DonSenior

alc112 said:


> Bienvendi@ a WordReference.
> 
> La diferencia, creo yo, está en el lugar donde esas dos franses son dichas:
> 
> Mi casa es allí: significa que *la casa está al alcance de nuestra vista* y lo que tu haces es indicarle a la otra/s persona/s que está/n contigo donde queda tu casa,porque ya la pueden ver.



En realidad el hecho de que esté a la vista o no, no tiene tanto que ver. Por ejemplo:

"Mi casa es acá a la vuelta" = "Mi casa está acá a la vuelta"
"Mi casa es cerca" = "Mi casa está cerca"

El problema es que cuando no se especifica un lugar, el "es" no suena muy bien, es decir, la siguiente oración sonaría mejor:

"Mi casa es aquí cerca" o "Mi casa es acá a dos cuadras" o "Mi casa es acá nomás"

De todas formas en este caso "ser" o "estar" es lo mismo, pero si estas en la puerta de tu casa suena mejor "es" mientras que si estas lejos suena mejor "está"


----------



## Rusañol&Runglish

Gracias a Uds. hoy he aprendido tanto!

Pienso que ahora tengo bastante informacio'n para escribir un manual de grama'tica espano'la  Espero que la RAE no tenga nada en contra! 

Muchas gracias a todos! Me han ayudado mucho!


----------



## AGATHA2

DonSenior said:


> En realidad el hecho de que esté a la vista o no, no tiene tanto que ver. Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Mi casa es acá a la vuelta" = "Mi casa está acá a la vuelta"
> "Mi casa es cerca" = "Mi casa está cerca"
> 
> El problema es que cuando no se especifica un lugar, el "es" no suena muy bien, es decir, la siguiente oración sonaría mejor:
> 
> "Mi casa es aquí cerca" o "Mi casa es acá a dos cuadras" o "Mi casa es acá nomás"
> 
> De todas formas en este caso "ser" o "estar" es lo mismo, pero si estas en la puerta de tu casa suena mejor "es" mientras que si estas lejos suena mejor "está"


 
Hola, nunca he escuchado que la distancia a la que se está de cierto sitio tiene algo que ver con la utilización de "ser" o "estar". Es algo específicamente argentino ?

Si ser y estar fuera lo mismo, el trabajo que nos habríamos ahorrado al aprender espanol


----------



## DonSenior

AGATHA2 said:


> Hola, nunca he escuchado que la distancia a la que se está de cierto sitio tiene algo que ver con la utilización de "ser" o "estar". Es algo específicamente argentino ?
> 
> Si ser y estar fuera lo mismo, el trabajo que nos habríamos ahorrado al aprender espanol



Nunca dije que fuese lo mismo, dije que EN ESTE CASO da lo mismo usar "ser" o "estar"

Tampoco dije que la distancia tenga que ver en la utilización de uno u otro sino en como suena, por lo menos a mis oidos o en lo que yo diría.

No creo que sea algo argentino...¿algún español para despejar la duda?

¡Saludos!


----------



## alexacohen

Hola.
En español también es correcto. 

Igual que en argentino...


----------



## alc112

DonSenior said:


> El problema es que cuando no se especifica un lugar, el "es" no suena muy bien, es decir, la siguiente oración sonaría mejor:
> 
> "Mi casa es aquí cerca" o "Mi casa es acá a dos cuadras" o "Mi casa es acá nomás"
> 
> De todas formas en este caso "ser" o "estar" es lo mismo, pero si estas en la puerta de tu casa suena mejor "es" mientras que si estas lejos suena mejor "está"



Estoy de acuerdo. Entonces se podría decir que se Ser y Estar se mantienen gramaticalmente.
Estar= indicando la dirección
Ser= estar siempre en ese lugar.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

En México también es correcto, por si les sirve la confirmación.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Rusañol&Runglish

Muchi'simas gracias a todos!

Ya el problema esta' solucionado! Muy bien hecho!


----------



## lazarus1907

Rusañol&Runglish said:


> 1. Llegaremos en seguida. Mi casa esta' muy cerca.
> 2. Ya hemos llegado. Mi casa es alli'.


No voy a discutir sobre cómo lo dicen en algunos países o si la gente lo dice coloquialmente y no les suena mal, pero la segunda es incorrecta según las gramáticas.

El verbo ser, cuando se usa con lugares, significa "suceder", "tener lugar":

El concierto es a las tres (comienza a las tres)
El concierto es en el centro (tiene lugar en el centro).

Mi casa es allí   (¿Mi casa sucede allí? ¿Tiene lugar allí?  )

Como verbo copulativo, el verbo "ser" carece de contenido semántico y no puede ir acompañado de complementos circunstanciales (aquí, hoy, rápidamente, etc).

Puede que algunos lo digan, pero en un examen de gramática te lo corrigen sin pensárselo dos veces.

Personalmente, e independientemente de lo que digan las gramáticas, a mí "mi casa es allí" me suena fatal.


----------



## Rusañol&Runglish

lazarus1907 said:


> No voy a discutir sobre cómo lo dicen en algunos países o si la gente lo dice coloquialmente y no les suena mal, pero la segunda es incorrecta según las gramáticas.
> 
> El verbo ser, cuando se usa con lugares, significa "suceder", "tener lugar":
> 
> El concierto es a las tres (comienza a las tres)
> El concierto es en el centro (tiene lugar en el centro).
> 
> Mi casa es allí   (¿Mi casa sucede allí? ¿Tiene lugar allí?  )
> 
> Como verbo copulativo, el verbo "ser" carece de contenido semántico y no puede ir acompañado de complementos circunstanciales (aquí, hoy, rápidamente, etc).
> 
> Puede que algunos lo digan, pero en un examen de gramática te lo corrigen sin pensárselo dos veces.
> 
> Personalmente, e independientemente de lo que digan las gramáticas, a mí "mi casa es allí" me suena fatal.


 
Muchas gracias por su respuesta! 
De nuevo lo pongo todo en duda... 
La verdad es que los ejemplos los vi en un libro de grama'tica de espan'ol rusa, y el segundo me parecio' muy raro... Al preguntar a mis amigos de Ame'rica Latina, aprendi' que las dos variantes son posibles...
Para asegurarme acudi' a la ayuda de los sen'ores de aqui'... 
Habi'a mucha discusio'n, pero por fin resulto' que las frases podi'an ser correctas depende de la percepcio'n de la situacio'n... 
Al mismo tiempo estoy de acuerdo con su opinio'n! 

Entonces el problema sigue siendo gordo  

?Alguen ma's?


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> No voy a discutir sobre cómo lo dicen en algunos países o si la gente lo dice coloquialmente y no les suena mal, pero la segunda es incorrecta según las gramáticas.
> 
> El verbo ser, cuando se usa con lugares, significa "suceder", "tener lugar":
> 
> El concierto es a las tres (comienza a las tres)
> El concierto es en el centro (tiene lugar en el centro).
> 
> Mi casa es allí   (¿Mi casa sucede allí? ¿Tiene lugar allí?  )
> 
> Como verbo copulativo, el verbo "ser" carece de contenido semántico y no puede ir acompañado de complementos circunstanciales (aquí, hoy, rápidamente, etc).
> 
> Puede que algunos lo digan, pero en un examen de gramática te lo corrigen sin pensárselo dos veces.
> 
> Personalmente, e independientemente de lo que digan las gramáticas, a mí "mi casa es allí" me suena fatal.


¡¡Hola lazarus!!...¡me alegro de leerte!...Voy a poner mi pizquita local....sólo una nota de color , los que aprenden el idioma, tal vez, ¡no lo tomen en serio!...salvo que vengan a la Argentina, porque aquí lo escucharán. Solemos decir, por ejemplo: Pregunta: "_¿Está muy lejos la peluquería/tu casa/el lavadero?"_Respuesta: _"No, es aquí nomás, a dos cuadras"._
(Esto es sólo un poco de color local, sin afán de contradecir a lazarus).
Y como dice Ru&Ru, ¡el problema es gordo!


----------



## jmx

Rayines said:


> Voy a poner mi pizquita local....sólo una nota de color , los que aprenden el idioma, tal vez, ¡no lo tomen en serio!...salvo que vengan a la Argentina, porque aquí lo escucharán. Solemos decir, por ejemplo: Pregunta: "_¿Está muy lejos la peluquería/tu casa/el lavadero?"_Respuesta: _"No, es aquí nomás, a dos cuadras"._
> (Esto es sólo un poco de color local, sin afán de contradecir a lazarus).
> Y como dice Ru&Ru, ¡el problema es gordo!


"Mi casa es allí" es una frase completamente normal en España. Se dice cuando la casa ya está al alcance de la vista, al acercarnos. Así que no parece que sea una cuestión de color local.


----------



## mhp

> "Mi casa es allí" es una frase completamente normal en España.


  ¿También se dice «allí es mi piso/apartamento» o «mi piso es en la planta baja»?


----------



## marieta26

Hola, yo soy española. Yo no diría nunca "mi casa es cerca" y efectivamente lo corregiría si alguien lo usara. Pero sí que veo correcto "mi casa es allí" (aunque yo usaría "mi casa está allí"). En éste último caso, yo estoy viendo el lugar donde está mi casa y puedo decir "es allí" como "mi casa es aquella" o "mi casa es allí"
Creo que lo he liado mas aun!!!


----------



## jmx

mhp said:


> ¿También se dice «allí es mi piso/apartamento» o «mi piso es en la planta baja»?


_Mi casa es allí / mi piso es allí / mi cueva es allí  _

Pero al revés no me termina de sonar bien : "_allí es mi casa/piso_". ???

_Mi piso es en la planta baja_. mmm... sí, creo que lo diría.


----------



## mhp

jmartins said:


> _Mi casa es allí / mi piso es allí / mi cueva es allí  _
> 
> Pero al revés no me termina de sonar bien : "_allí es mi casa/piso_". ???
> 
> _Mi piso es en la planta baja_. mmm... sí, creo que lo diría.



Gracias.


----------



## Rusañol&Runglish

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## maidens

para confundir un poco más

mi casa es esa 
mi casa esta esa 

creo que nadie puede estar en desacuerdo con lo que dije recién.
ahora me gustaría, lazarus1907, que me explicases como lo hiciste antes, remplazando con ¿Mi casa sucede allí? ¿Tiene lugar allí?. Porque la verdad es que no me cierra tu explicación.


----------



## Jellby

Lazarus se refería a que cuando el verbo "ser" se usa con adverbios de tiempo o lugar es sinónimo de "suceder" o "tener lugar".

En "mi casa es esa", no hay adverbio de tiempo y lugar, sino un pronombre, es un caso distinto.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> "Mi casa es allí" es una frase completamente normal en España. Se dice cuando la casa ya está al alcance de la vista, al acercarnos. Así que no parece que sea una cuestión de color local.


Coloquialmente se dice en España también y a mucha gente le suena bien. Yo lo oigo con frecuencia, pero a otras muchas personas y a mí nos suena raro (o mal), aunque estamos acostumbrados. En un escrito formal es inaceptable, y en un examen de lengua te lo tacharían de incorrecto.


Fíjate en el ejemplo de mhp, y las conclusión de jmartins: Mi casa es allí (le suena bien)
Allí es mi casa (no le suena bien).​
Ambas frases son idénticas sintácticamente: O ambas son correctas, o ninguna. Cuando el verbo ser significa "tener lugar", sí son ambas correctas: La fiesta es en su casa.
En su casa es la fiesta. (menos común, pero correcta).​
Los adverbios son palabras que modifican el significado del verbo (a veces de otras palabras): ganar fácilmente (indica cómo se gana)
Vivir allí (indica dónde se vive)​
El verbo ser, como copulativo, carece de significado: Yo soy aquí (¿indica dónde soy?  )
Yo soy fácilmente (¿indica cómo soy?  )​Por eso no tiene sentido usarlo como copulativo con adverbios. Otra cosa son las expresiones y giros coloquiales que la gente use. Si "mi casa es allí" es correcto, "yo soy aquí" también lo es: Ambas frases tienen un sujeto, una cópula y un adverbio de lugar". 

A los que están aprendiendo español hay que enseñarles las reglas formales, y que cuando hablen perfectamente, que aprendan a saltarse las reglas y a hablar como cualquier otro hispanohablante en situaciones informales. Si no, nunca se explicarán por qué una frase es correcta, pero otra idéntica en cuanto a su estructura no lo es. No tiene sentido y no se puede explicar, porque una es coloquial y la gente habla como quiere.


----------



## HUMBERT0

jmartins said:


> _Mi casa es allí / mi piso es allí / mi cueva es allí  _
> 
> Pero al revés no me termina de sonar bien : "_allí es mi casa/piso_". ???
> 
> _Mi piso es en la planta baja_. mmm... sí, creo que lo diría.


 
Pues de este lado del charco en el habla coloquial si se oye decir, _ahí es mi casa,_ aunque como ya se dijo, lo correcto es "estar", ahí está mi casa/mi casa está ahí.


----------

